#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping stress calculations simplified

## himanshu

Piping stress calculations simplified by Siegfried Werner Spielvogel



Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Good book for fundamental of piping stressSee More: Piping stress calculations simplified

----------


## Mohamed

good bost

----------


## kautilya

Thank you very much Himanshu

----------


## Tiberius

Thank you

----------


## clad79

thanks

----------


## Latshare

God Bless You Himanshu!
Such a wonderful primer, I was looking for it for ages (lost it 20 years ago).
May Speilvogel's soul rest in peace!

----------


## venkat_taladi

Thank you very much Himanshu.....

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## soes

thanks,  a nice job

----------


## shankargee

thaq

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Maturnuwun, arigato

----------


## Amjad Ali

Hi Himanshu,

The book link on Rapidshare which you had uploaded "Piping stress calculations simplified by Siegfried Werner Spielvogel" is not active, can you please reload it again?

Mnay Thanks

----------


## shankargee

sorry. no file. re-upload-thanq

See More: Piping stress calculations simplified

----------


## mkhurram79

Good post

----------


## tturit

reupload it again pls  :Smile: 

or somebody send me it by email: ttturi@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## tony_black

Here is Piping Stress Calculations Simplified:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

Gooooood work man

----------


## sulabh_87

Hello himanshu and tony black both of your links have expired, please re-upload them.

Meanwhile following are the links for piping calculations manual

Chapter one of piping calculations manual

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tony_black

I have placed a new link in post #16

----------


## tturit

nice book, thx, the method is a little bit old, but it is very intresting book, I have similar book, but that's not wrote in english language (I can read that, but other people not)

----------


## galant1960

please ,  where can I  find caesar  II , with  ********...I  download it   but  it's not  working ?  Please   help  me ..
thanks in  advance

----------


## mkhurram79

> Hello himanshu and tony black both of your links have expired, please re-upload them.
> 
> Meanwhile following are the links for piping calculations manual
> 
> Chapter one of piping calculations manual
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



thanks waiting for other chapters

----------


## pipeline

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to ajsr442@gmail.com

----------


## himanshu

Piping stress simplified
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

Pls reload it again.



Thanking youSee More: Piping stress calculations simplified

----------


## dp07303

hi Himanshu Piping stress calculations simplified by Siegfried Werner Spielvoge in rapidshare is not active can you upload please i need it.
many thanks

----------


## himanshu

I am submitting another active link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jevgenij

reupload please! It's gone

----------


## Robin01

reload it please

----------


## Jevgenij

I am trying to post a link of the book but every time I am getting this:  "Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting". And I've been waiting all day long for that approval. I am thinking that I am not getting one  :Big Grin:  so if you guys want it I can send it to you via email!

----------


## Jevgenij

depositfiles.com/ru/files/06f7rrjgg

----------


## Jevgenij

here you go  :Big Grin:  it worked finally

----------


## Robin01

Hi javgenij
 can you please send it to mail id apache_630@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Jevgenij

> Hi javgenij
>  can you please send it to mail id apache_630@yahoo.co.in



Dude, the file is 16mb so I'm not sure if it will go through. Tell me which site you prefer (-------, rapidshare and etc.) I'll put it there!

----------


## Robin01

hi

        i think it will work with mail.but you can put in any site and tell me the link .i will copy from there

Thanks 
Robin

----------


## Jevgenij

depositfiles.com/en/files/06f7rrjgg 
how about this?

----------


## Robin01

Thanks sir

See More: Piping stress calculations simplified

----------


## nishit

Dear himansu,

Can you please mail me the book of piping stress calculation by spigovel.
My mail id is nis86_mech@yahoo.co.in.

Lot of thanks in advance.

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend,
can anyone upload or share this document or plz send it to me  zurftems@gmail.com

----------


## vb_austin

pls upload a new link

----------


## hgupta

himanshu can you pls mail me those documents as these are not available.

----------


## hgupta

himanshu can you pls mail me those documents @....hgupta@bhelhwr.co.in  as these are not available.

----------


## gtpol57

New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

